# Broadhead Extractor - Home Made



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

Unlike most of you I do occasionally test out the wood frame stand or the legs on my 3D with a broadhead to "test" the durability of the broadhead under real life conditions. So as luck happens, decided to test the leg of my 3D from a Muzzy MX3 shot from 50 yds out. It was so buried into the leg, there was no amount of pull that would release it. Just happened to get an O'Reilly reward $10 card and picked up this dent puller made by Bondo ($17.99). Drilled out the retaining nut to snugly allow a standard Gold Tip insert to slide through but still locked behind nut with insert rim. Tightened the nut down and screwed it onto the MX3. Couple of gentle sliding taps and the it was free and clear. So for pretty cheap investment, I now have a broadhead or even a field point puller that won't break the bank and easy to make.
https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/...t-pulling-tools-20675/dent-puller/953/2554714


----------



## MuddybootsGB (May 14, 2016)

BTW - careful on how hard you rap the broadhead. I remembered one from last year and tried to remove it. I really rapped it hard and it snapped off the thread from the broadhead. So be gentle on the rapping unless it is a steel or titanium ferrule which can obviously take the stress better.


----------

